# Car Signal Lights



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

We live in the Lake Chapala area and we were wondering if anybody knew why so many vehicles, both old & new, are without signal lights. I would say 99 out of 100 cars have no brake lights. Do people disconnect them? What's the scoop?

GnJ


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

The wavelength of the brake and turn signal lights are in spanish and "unreadable" by people from places other than Mexico. The longer you are in Mexico the more you will pick up on these hidden wavelengths and be able to stop in time. Until then, drive slow.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that's good.....lol. Explains it all


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha...thats good. Seems here in Monterrey they are only running on .5 of that wavelength. Everyone seems to have at least one brake light non operating. 

Turn signals? whats that?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

This is odd as I rarely seen turn signals being used. What I do see is the profound use of emergency flashers. They seem to be used for any occasion: stopping in the middle of the street, double-parking, and, the best one is, "I'm going to do something weird, so stay far behind me."


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

A turn signal is to indicate to the other drivers that they need to speed up, if not you will be in front of them. Un-thinkable!!!

If you use your turn signal for lane changes no one will let you change lanes, ever.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Must have learned from the old drivers of Buicks in Baltimore. Brake lights, yeah I've got one, maybe, after all they NEVER burn out. Turn signal, nah, Buicks don't come with turn signals - LMFAO


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Changing lanes*



johnmex said:


> A turn signal is to indicate to the other drivers that they need to speed up, if not you will be in front of them. Un-thinkable!!!
> 
> If you use your turn signal for lane changes no one will let you change lanes, ever.


Using your turn signal coming out of a business parking lot on a 6 or 8 [usually divided with grass and trees] lane blvd. to get to the closest place to do a U turn they {ALL drivers} will have you hemmed in for at least 3 lights [in rush hour possibly more] as that is the game they like to play. If you don't put your left signal on you will be able to slip over those lanes in about 1/2 a block to get back to where you are going. LOL 

For some reason the game is off when coming out of an OXXO and they let you cut traffic to go down the street in the opposite direction, double yellow lines or not. [no need to go all the way to a signal light required] The power of Oxxo precedes the game maybe.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm really more interested in why there are no BRAKE LIGHTS. Signal lights I get. But brake lights??? Why wouldn't you want to tell the cars behind you that you are stopped?


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Car brake lights*



tepetapan said:


> The wavelength of the brake and turn signal lights are in spanish and "unreadable" by people from places other than Mexico. The longer you are in Mexico the more you will pick up on these hidden wavelengths and be able to stop in time. Until then, drive slow.


Yeah but why aren't the brake lights there? Surely they must have been there when they bought the car from the dealership new?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brake lights*



GnJ.in.MX said:


> I'm really more interested in why there are no BRAKE LIGHTS. Signal lights I get. But brake lights??? Why wouldn't you want to tell the cars behind you that you are stopped?



Maybe they disconnected them because they heard in the US people get big money for claiming [unprovable in most cases] to be suffering from whiplash when being rear ended?

Or maybe the potholes and rough roads cause the bulbs to not last very long?

Maybe they are lazy to change them until a cop pulls them over once to often?

I haven't noticed more than 10 or so vehicles directly in front of me without brake lights anywhere, but haven't made it a quest to do so either. Maybe you are on to a conspiracy or something here?

I used to vist a family in a very small pueblo and got 3 flat tires in 2 weeks that just happened to be new short roofing nails as did numerous people. All evidence pointed to the only llanteria guy in town.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> This is odd as I rarely seen turn signals being used. What I do see is the profound use of emergency flashers. They seem to be used for any occasion: stopping in the middle of the street, double-parking, and, the best one is, "I'm going to do something weird, so stay far behind me."


I like the use of emergency flashers, especially to let the guy behind know:"I'm gonna try and get into that parking spot, so leave enough room behind me."

When I try the same thing here in Canada, no one knows what I'm trying to do.

Once you get used to driving in Mexico, there is a kind of logic to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

For all the lack of turn signals, brake lights, stop lights and stop signs, there sure seems to be fewer accidents here in my little corner of Mexico. (Although when they happen, they are spectacular - cars flying off the autopista and burning, multiple deaths, etc)


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Brake Lights*

Normally I find this expat site to be really helpful & informative. However, nobody seems to know the answer I seek and I think, if you don't know the answer, just say "I don't know". That would be better than anything I've received so far.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brale lights*



GnJ.in.MX said:


> Normally I find this expat site to be really helpful & informative. However, nobody seems to know the answer I seek and I think, if you don't know the answer, just say "I don't know". That would be better than anything I've received so far.
> Thanks anyway.


Still, I wouldn't rule out the guy who owns the taller de servicio eléctrico automotriz and his wire cutters yet. Stranger things have happened. Good luck.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Part of the problem is so many VWs on the road. Jettas and Golfs are notorious for taillight problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> We live in the Lake Chapala area and we were wondering if anybody knew why so many vehicles, both old & new, are without signal lights. I would say 99 out of 100 cars have no brake lights. Do people disconnect them? What's the scoop?
> 
> GnJ


Take your pick, but it's probably one of the following:

*A. Lack of vehicle maintenance. *(talking with the maestro mechanic in a big shop, he agreed that in MX most drivers consider "maintenance" to be what you do when the car stops running and is sitting somewhere along the road, or when a BUNCH of warning lights come on.) 

To most drivers, the cost of operating a vehicle here is whatever gasoline costs, plus maybe the annual insurance cost and an occasional car wash. When the car does go into a shop and the mechanic gives them an estimate with several items, "extras" such as fixing light bulbs get nixed to save a few pesos - just fix whatever needs to be done so the darn car runs again.

*B. Lax police enforcement in your area. *(in my area, if your brake lights or turn signals don't work, the transit cops will stop you for either a warning or a ticket)

*C. Refusal to part with a few pesos for a new fuse or bulb*, or in the case of women, refusal to go into a parts shop full of greasy looking men and their occasional comments to get one.

*D. Their regular "mechanic" can't figure out electrical problems other than fuses or bulbs, so he skips it.* Lots of rough roads and topes here that shake connections loose over time, and the connections are usually tucked away inside body panels or in inconvenient locations. There are lots of mechanics, but few anywhere who are really good with electrical problems. When you find one, he's gold.

*E. Their car model isn't common for the local area*, so the parts stores don't carry those bulbs or fuses.

Just my hunches after watching folks here for a few years.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sometimes is is rather funny....*

Gn: I agree, the info I get here is great, but gee, every once and a while we get something to write about that can be funny.  It is obvious that we'all don't have good answers, so hey, why not just make one up! You know: PIOOMA. 

Keep posting and sometimes, just enjoy laughing with everyone else. It does you good.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Maybe they disconnected them because they heard in the US people get big money for claiming [unprovable in most cases] to be suffering from whiplash when being rear ended?
> 
> Or maybe the potholes and rough roads cause the bulbs to not last very long?
> 
> ...


I don't think that the whiplash idea is very valid because it's so hard to get anything but actual damages in Mexico. Here in Ajijic I also haven't seen many vehicles without break lights. I do know, from having spoken to a few Mexican drivers, that if the car runs that's really all that's important to them. (I was trying to purchase a smaller car to fit down some of the village streets). 

To me it seems a little of the 'money is hard to come by' and 'time is very important since there are only so many hours to be able to work why spend it on getting a light fixed'. I also agree that since it doesn't seem that the police care much about stop lights and turn lights why should I?.

The one thing that a do see is most cars seem to have rear running lights at night. I guess personal safety is still important.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It is important to remember Mexican rules. If you have turn signals, a signal that you are turning right indicate that you are turning right or perhaps left. To avoid the use of turn signals altogether, simply turn on your emergency blinkers no matter what your intentions. It is good to remember that no Mexican driver wants to rear-end you of sideswipe you from the rear because the law really frowns on this in Mexico. Just yesterday I needed to access a right side offramp on a busy freeway in Guadalajara and no one would let me change lanes so I simply turned on my emergency blinkers, blew my horn incessantly and moved to the right lane. All those clowns backed off and I was able to access the exit I sought at the last minute. Of course, as is the rule in Guadalajara , signage was designed to tell all drivers where to exit at the last possible minute in order to assure cash flow for underused ambulances.

Now, driving in Southern Mexico is another experience altogether. If anyone behind you is driving at a speed higher than that speed at which you are driving you had damn well better get over on the shoulder and let them pass or you will render them insane and they may kill you. If, in the process of driving on the shoulder to accomodate the driver behind you you run over a pedestrian or a horse - that´s your ass - welcome to the Mexican penal system. At least one free meal a day for the duration which means that point in time when your proffered bride is finally sufficient.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Brake lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah, but brake lights. WHERE ARE THEIR BRAKE LIGHTS. BRAKE LIGHTS WORK WHEN YOU PLACE YOUR FOOT ON THE BRAKE PEDAL DON'T THEY?? MANY CARS HERE DON'T SEEM TO HAVE THAT FEATURE.

WHERE ARE THEIR BRAKE LIGHTS?????


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't understand - are you saying that you see a lot of cars with no lights physically located in the rear? Or are there physical lights and they dont illuminate upon braking? Or are there physical lights that dont illumintate as running lights and brake lights?



I have my own question when it comes to lights and driving courtesy...

What does it mean when I am driving along in a rural area at night, and oncoming traffic flashes their brights? I used to think that was a way of saying "dim you lights!!" or "turn on your lights!!", but I always cut off my brights when someone is approaching. I've found if I flash back quickly thats the end of it and they stop. Am I missing a greater message here?


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

jeez, GnJ, calm down! is there a punchline coming here? sounds kinda like the build up to a joke's punchline. either that or you whammed into somebody's rear end because there were no brake lights. which, i would guess, is the set up to another punchline.

i did do a post on my blog about what a left turn light can mean here in mexico.....i.e. many things. and i personally love the idea that so many people use their emergency blinkers when they have to reallllllly slow down. in my opinion, way better than just hitting your brakes....and your brake lights coming on. or not.

but, aside from old vehicles, i don't notice that most vehicles down here don't have brake lights. at least, no more than older vehicles in the US.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

elchante said:


> jeez, GnJ, calm down! ........
> but, aside from old vehicles, i don't notice that most vehicles down here don't have brake lights. at least, no more than older vehicles in the US.


I agree. GnJ - lighten up!

The claim that 99% of vehicles don't have brake lights is wildly exaggerated. It simply hasn't been a problem for us, and not only because we try our best not to tailgate in the first place.

(As for Mexicans tailgating at highway speeds - that's another problem entirely.)

I haven't noticed a problem with on-coming drivers flashing their high beams at night, but they used to do so during the day. Cars in Canada - at least in our part of the country - must have headlights, or at least running lights, on at all times. It took Mexicans a few years to realize that, and stop flashing their lights at us.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

usually they flash the head lights to warn you something is bad ahead. Some do this for 7 or 10 km, where as when you get to that point, things are normal. Car wrecks, flat tires ,what ever...that is the way they warn you to watch out. 
75% of the time I do not come across anything, but I always slow down and look for problems.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

tepetapan said:


> usually they flash the head lights to warn you something is bad ahead. Some do this for 7 or 10 km, where as when you get to that point, things are normal. Car wrecks, flat tires ,what ever...that is the way they warn you to watch out.
> 75% of the time I do not come across anything, but I always slow down and look for problems.


Right, I'd forgotten that. They also flash to warn of a police car up ahead - just as some folks still do here in the frozen north.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> usually they flash the head lights to warn you something is bad ahead. Some do this for 7 or 10 km, where as when you get to that point, things are normal. Car wrecks, flat tires ,what ever...that is the way they warn you to watch out.
> 75% of the time I do not come across anything, but I always slow down and look for problems.


The proper response is to flash your lights once in return, to acknowledge that you got the message and to say thanks.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Now, OK, I´ve enjoyed the e-discourse here but, frankly, we drive between Lake Chapala and Chiapas, a distance of some 1,500 Kilometers several times a year and also drive extensively in rural and urban areas of France and in such anarchistic Mexican cities as Oaxaca and Tuxtla Gutierrez and Mexico City and Guadalajara and in the ten years we have been driving here we have never noticed an unusual lack of brakelights in any of these places.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Car Brakes*

You have all misinterpreted frustration for grumpiness. None of you were addressing my original question (my only question): where do the brake lights go? No, 99% is NOT an exaggeration and maybe you will all notice that when you are driving now that this matter is in mind.

We do NOT tailgate, nor have we been in an accident or even come close to being in one. But many many cars do not have brake lights and I was just wondering if you knew if they disconnected them on purpose. Sure seems that way.

I also note that at least by using the big letters, you all addressed my original question instead of giving me answers on signal lights, emergency lights, etc which we know about and understand. I'm going to draw from all your replies that you do not know the answer to my question and leave it at that.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> You have all misinterpreted frustration for grumpiness. None of you were addressing my original question (my only question): where do the brake lights go? No, 99% is NOT an exaggeration and maybe you will all notice that when you are driving now that this matter is in mind.
> 
> We do NOT tailgate, nor have we been in an accident or even come close to being in one. But many many cars do not have brake lights and I was just wondering if you knew if they disconnected them on purpose. Sure seems that way.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you were given honest opinions on what the case may be. Short of going around and conducting personal audits and surveys of each driver and car (which I suggest you do if you want a confirmed answer), I think you got some good answers on this thread.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brake lights*



GnJ.in.MX said:


> You have all misinterpreted frustration for grumpiness. None of you were addressing my original question (my only question): where do the brake lights go? No, 99% is NOT an exaggeration and maybe you will all notice that when you are driving now that this matter is in mind.
> 
> We do NOT tailgate, nor have we been in an accident or even come close to being in one. But many many cars do not have brake lights and I was just wondering if you knew if they disconnected them on purpose. Sure seems that way.
> 
> ...



Maybe you only drive a few blocks a week and there happens to be on your street a car without brake lights that always happens to pull out onto the street ahead of you? How often to you clean your windshield? Or your glasses? There has to be a logical answer.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Lights Don't illuminate upon braking*

Yes, I mean that lights do not illuminate upon braking.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> Pretty sure you were given honest opinions on what the case may be. Short of going around and conducting personal audits and surveys of each driver and car (which I suggest you do if you want a confirmed answer), I think you got some good answers on this thread.



I got some great answers, just not about brake lights.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Brake Lights*



GringoCArlos said:


> Take your pick, but it's probably one of the following:
> 
> *A. Lack of vehicle maintenance. *(talking with the maestro mechanic in a big shop, he agreed that in MX most drivers consider "maintenance" to be what you do when the car stops running and is sitting somewhere along the road, or when a BUNCH of warning lights come on.)
> 
> ...


Now this is an excellent answer. Thanks Carlos. :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*We Still Love You*

GnJ:
Despite your obsession with brake lights (I personally think there are some headlights that are better to obsess on - see: Freud), this has been a hoot! I realize you are being serious but I think we've just about exhausted the topic.:frusty:

Oh and BTW - the info about headlight flashing (no not that kind) was of value - thanks people,

Keep posting...we don't want anyone to go away...eace:


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> Now this is an excellent answer. Thanks Carlos. :clap2:


I would surmise its a mixture of A, B, and C. Here in Monterrey I know that is the case. There are no government inspections you need to have to keep your registration and plates valid that would require to to replace such things.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that Jojo and some of the other ladies that moderate here are a long way from Mexico. Now, we have a new guy, Will, who actually lives in Guadalajara; I think, and does a good job.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Gee....

Maybe just put this break light stuff on file as:
That's life in Mexico!

It's one of them questions any answer will do or just don't sweat the little stuff and just Injoy Mexico as it is...

Just be a good driver and anticipate what other drivers are doing......relax and Injoy Mexico as it is...... Brake lights or not!

That's my 2 mxn pcs worth...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that many Mexicans disconnect the brake lights in order to save the bulb for when they really need them. This thread has been really illuminating.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hound Dog,
Both of us have had posts deleted for various reasons. We both must remember that some of the moderators deletions are subjective and each one might view a posting differently. This is something that we must accept if we are to post on this site. 

I personally do not think you are due an apology but I do think an explanation would be in order. 

You must admit that you do pepper some of your posts with adjectives that are really not needed. Such as in your post earlier in this thread “all those clowns backed off”. Again I’m not saying that what you said was wrong but it was unnecessary. Could someone perceive that it was not appropriate for the site, I guess so. So whatever you posted and had deleted was deemed by the moderator as being inappropriate. 

I agree with RV that a moderator that is here in Mexico might be a little more tolerant with some of our posts. FYI, I’ve been called a grumpy old man for more years that I can remember and I carry it as a badge of honor. My wife tells me that this world needs a few curmudgeons every so often.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Note that Jojo and some of the other ladies that moderate here are a long way from Mexico. Now, we have a new guy, Will, who actually lives in Guadalajara; I think, and does a good job.


Although its against forum rules to discuss the moderation on here, may I just point out that its highly possible that I was only acting on a complaint by another member! My comment for deletion was simply to try to keep things light hearted!

Any further discussions on this need to be made privately

Jo


----------

